# Gigging Etiquette?



## SwampAshSpecial (Jan 1, 2012)

Firstly, I want to use this as an opportunity to plug my band - if you are at all into classic/stoner metal, check us out, please 
https://www.facebook.com/overlordband

Anyway, we're playing our first few 'proper' gigs with local promoters, and I was just wondering what standard 'gig etiquette' we'll be expected to abide by re: the load in/soundchecking and what goes on during the actual gig... Its not something I have any experience in.

Cheers, and like I said, please check us out!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2012)

Setup your gear as fast as humanly possible. 
Play within your given time slot. 
Be flexible with when and how long you can play. 
Talk to the other bands to see how the show is going to run. 

It's really natural and "go with the flow" in most cases, especially since you're just starting out. You'll probably get zero setup/soundcheck time, and the worst spot on the bill (very first or very last), but you'll work your way up. The most important thing is to talk to the other bands, watch them when they play, develop a report with them. A local music scene should be like a community and you're the new neighbors. If other bands see you guys as friendly, reliable, hassle free, and genuinely interested in the local scene you'll be accepted quickly.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Jan 1, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Setup your gear as fast as humanly possible.
> Play within your given time slot.
> Be flexible with when and how long you can play.
> Talk to the other bands to see how the show is going to run.
> ...


Yeah, we're first on....

actually, I guess this sort of falls in to the same thread so I'll ask it here - we use mostly clean vocals, and strive to be as melodic as possible... all the other band on the lineup are much more 'brutal' modern metal (two kind of metalcore-y bands, one thrash band, and one band who call themselves Metal / Thrash / Crust / Groove). I worry we aren't heavy enough for the gig, but the promoter, who is into stoner and plays in a local stoner band in quite a similar vein to us, seems to think its fine... I know I should trust him, but it worries me


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2012)

They'll always be folks at shows who think you guys aren't heavy, too heavy, not melodic enough, too melodic, etc. etc. It's something that you just can't help, but at the end of the day, as long as you put on a good show and have a good attitude the audience will dig it. The more shows you play the more you'll start falling in with the bands that compliment your style. 

I've been to shows with Power Metal and Metalcore bands on the same bill, the same with Stoner Doom bands playing the same show as Brutal Death Metal bands. Besides some of the fringe members of each scene not being into it, at the end of the day most guys going to a local "Metal Show" are just going to be happy hearing distorted guitars, moving in the pit, and soaking up the experience as a whole. 

In other words, don't sweat it.


----------



## SwampAshSpecial (Jan 1, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They'll always be folks at shows who think you guys aren't heavy, too heavy, not melodic enough, too melodic, etc. etc. It's something that you just can't help, but at the end of the day, as long as you put on a good show and have a good attitude the audience will dig it. The more shows you play the more you'll start falling in with the bands that compliment your style.
> 
> I've been to shows with Power Metal and Metalcore bands on the same bill, the same with Stoner Doom bands playing the same show as Brutal Death Metal bands. Besides some of the fringe members of each scene not being into it, at the end of the day most guys going to a local "Metal Show" are just going to be happy hearing distorted guitars, moving in the pit, and soaking up the experience as a whole.
> 
> In other words, don't sweat it.



Alright, cheers for all the advice!


----------



## Alan234 (Jan 1, 2012)

i also recommend not to to constantly say 'check us on facebook' 'check us on myspace' 'check us on itunes' between each song, it annoys the shit out of me as ive paid to listen/watch a band, not to listen to them promoting themselves, if you are going to say it, say it at the end when people won't forget, or get a massive banner,

another pet hate of mine is people not bring a spare guitar/amp/pedal supply/picks, if you are using something then make sure you have a spare or can use an alternative method, such as if a pedal randomly breaks, lets say a noise gate, then take it out and use less gain, if a pedal power supply goes then make sure you bring some batteries for the important pedals, if you use two tunings then make sure to have a spare guitar for each tuning, or share a spare guitar for each tuning with a band mate (chances are you both won't snap a string in the same tuning, at the same time) 

also if you are first, then make sure to stay till the end of the gig, all the bands will appreciate it and it look like your supporting the scene rather than just earning money


----------



## Soubi7string (Jan 2, 2012)

Listen to Mad Maxofmetal, he knows his shit.
As for anything else take on what Max said and when it comes to negative comments, be a fuckin honey badger.

like Max said set up quick, break down quick, give a good show which means entertain your audience and not sit there like a bump on a log.Stick around for each band(even if you don't like them, you have to ass kiss a little until you make your own spot in the scene) and make sure they KNOW you're there watching its like a sign of respect and gets you in better with those bands, always give constructive criticism gets you on their good side.talk shop with them such as gear, techniques, shit like that.
overall don't bullshit anyone and read up on the thread called "the don'ts of live performance" for tips.


----------



## Beat Poet (Jan 2, 2012)

Make sure you tell the guitarist/bassist/drummer on before you that they did a "good set", even if you thought they were awful. Gets them offstage and onto the beer quicker!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Setup your gear as fast as humanly possible.
> Play within your given time slot.
> Be flexible with when and how long you can play.



That.

Personally, I don't care what style of music you play, or what you do/say on stage, if you are respectful enough to be considerate and setup/tear down on time plus play your set on time, that is the best etiquette you can have at gigs and will earn you brownie points with me and others who hate bands that lag/eat up time


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 3, 2012)

Always remember, there will always be a show, that your band maybe the odd band on the line up, if anything this gives you more of a chance you shine amongst the rest as a lot of bands in the UK these days all sound the same, and its nice to have some variation in the line up, 

Rock out hard, make sure your tight with your drummer, and the rest should just flow,


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 3, 2012)

Max hit the nail on the head.

Also a few quick tips to help things go smooth during Setup, Set, And Tear down:
-Mark you cables. Label all of the bands cables mark the ends with corresponding colors for faster setup.
-Be on time. When your late it affects everybody and makes you look bad
-Be professional when dealing with the venue staff. A band is basically a business and all negotiations should be handled as such. 
-Listen to the sound guy. His job is to make you sound your best. Piss him off and it won't end well for you.
-Make sure your having fun. it's the whole reason your doing all this anyway.


----------



## Katash (Jan 6, 2012)

myampslouder said:


> -Be professional when dealing with the venue staff. A band is basically a business and all negotiations should be handled as such.
> -Listen to the sound guy. His job is to make you sound your best. Piss him off and it won't end well for you.



Important stuff here! There are always some sound techs that are not easy to deal with but normaly they know their stuff or at least are the ones who know the PA and venue best soundwise and they get paid to make you sound good!

So if the sound guy asks you to turn down your amp a little bit or turn it facing the middle of the stage and not fully in-your-face into the crowd he does that for some kind of reason! This is especially important in smaller venues where the sound guy has to deal with a lot of noise coming from the stage (monitors, amps, drums) itself, so if you crank your amps and have to crank the monitors so your singer can hear himself and stage volume is at 100dBa it
1. is definitly not good for your ears
2. can be a problem for the PA/Tech to mix a good sound, especially if the PA isn't the biggest or if you have to deal with regulations regarding volume (which is quite common in the EU - don't know about the US yet...)

Regarding the tech crew at a venue I have an additional advice:

Either send them the most up to date stage rider or go and tell them as soon as you get to the venue (of course after saying hello to the manager / introducing yourself to the guy who booked you / whatsoever) what you need/what you have....
If you tell the sound guy 5 minutes before show time that you need 2 additional DI boxes for samples or an extra aux send for in ear monitoring it's possible that 1. he get's pissed because you didn't tell him that before and 2. you won't get what you need because their is no time or no space/channel left!

All this is important so you get everything you need and everyone can be on time.

I don't know what your gear looks like but be sure to have a spare cable for guitars, spare strings and stuff like this. And be sure before you pack your stuff in the van that everything is working.... normaly there is no time on stage / at the soundcheck for checking cables, reprogramming fx or something like that, especially when your one of the newer bands and don't get all the time to soundcheck you need (headliner privilege)
If something is missing or breaks down ask the soundguy or the other bands as kind as possible nevermind how big an asshole they are - you're depending on them in this situation and if they don't help you you can't play your show!

Last thing, already mentioned: Don't tell everyone after each song what your website or facebook page is..... Tell them at the end or before the last song so they can say "hey they sounded quite good and did a hell of a show I'll have to check their page where they play again"!
Aaaand keep the time between songs as short as possible both regarding talking - nobody wants to know what you have made through which made up the next song - your song tells them what they want to know! - and regarding things like tuning guitars and so on..... Tune before you enter the stage!!! Almost nothing is worse than a band entering the stage with the sound guy fading out the music and the light tech changing the light for the beginning of the show when the audience has to watch the band for 5 minutes tuning their instruments and nothing else happening.... imho your song should be the first thing the audience hears/sees from you.


Sorry if I've mentioned things you already know and naturally do - just some things I notice very often when working with newcomer bands....!

Have fun and if you want to, tell us how the gigs went!


----------



## ElBy (Jan 11, 2012)

Katash is absolutly right! I work as a sound guy in a medium sized venue, and there is nothing that pisses me off more than performers who act like asses, refuse to listen to me when I tell them to do something that will help their sound, or even worse, agree to it, then change it back as soon as my back is turned. the simple reason is that if something sounds awful onstage, 8/10 times, the sound guy catches the blame. Make freinds with your sound guy, it is worth while.


----------



## TravM (Jan 13, 2012)

Another sound guy here, like has been previously mentioned. If we (sound guys) ask to have a certain instrument turned down, its not because we're being dicks its so that we can provide a full, well balanced mix...


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 13, 2012)

Really good advice in this thread. Bands that take forever to set up or tear down are my biggest pet peeve. Time in between sets is time when people get bored and leave. When you're done playing, just get your shit off the stage. Don't stand up there and take all of your cymbals off the stands and make sure everything is in its proper case. Just haul your stuff down to the staging area or green room or whatever and pack it up properly from there so the next band can start setting up right away.

Also, Katash's point is spot on. You'll work with good sound guys and you'll work with bad sound guys, but inevitably, if you communicate your needs clearly and politely and comply with their suggestions (they ought to know the nuances of the room/sound system better than you do), you'll sound better than if you just crank it up and go.


----------



## Holliday (Jan 18, 2012)

Just a bit of common sense, but don't go getting wasted before the show. Generally, anything more than a couple of beers will start to slow down your fingers and generally make things more difficult and unprofessional looking. A lot of people drink to calm their nerves. Maybe one is a good idea, but too much will end in not many more bookings and all the stuff that goes with a bad performance.


----------



## skeels (Jan 18, 2012)

Let the music do the talking.








Have fun!


----------



## McBonez (Jan 25, 2012)

AvantGuardian said:


> Really good advice in this thread. Bands that take forever to set up or tear down are my biggest pet peeve. Time in between sets is time when people get bored and leave. When you're done playing, just get your shit off the stage. Don't stand up there and take all of your cymbals off the stands and make sure everything is in its proper case. Just haul your stuff down to the staging area or green room or whatever and pack it up properly from there so the next band can start setting up right away.



Agreed. Much less rushed in that sense. Get it off and then relax and take your time if you want to.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent contributions all around. Positive reputation and thanks given to the lot of you.

The most interesting thing about this particular thread is that so many contributors to it are fairly new members, with few (if any other) posts. Way to come on strong right out of the starting gate! I appreciate you folks joining up and stepping up with good advice, and look forward to having you all here.


----------

